# What are my chances of getting a long-term visa for 6 months or a year?



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm planning to head to Germany next Feb. shortly after I retire here in the U.S. I have friends who live near Mainz who have invited me to stay with them (my son and I hosted their son for a year when he was in high school in the US and we've become good friends since). I plan to spend a month taking a course to become certified as an english language teacher, then much of the rest of my 90 days allowed in the Schengen area playing tourist, starting to learn German and traveling around both GErmany and other parts of Europe. 

I know that Germany has no visa scheme for retirees, but I am hoping to make it my base for exploring some likely spots in Spain, Italy and Portugal for a longer-term retirement residence (not necessarily permanent). Can anyone shed some light on a couple of issues, I'm wondering about?
1) What is the likelihood of my persuading the local authorities to grant me a visa for an additional 90-270 days? I presume I would tell them that I have had a life-long dream of living in Germany for some period of time, learning the language and exploring the culture (true, by the way) and that my recent retirement and the gracious offer of my friends to live with them has made it possible to do so for a period. 

2) Would I be better off to approach the Ausländerbehörde
early in my initial 90 days or later? If I am asked politely to leave, it doesn't mean I'd be asked to go BEFORE the end of my initial 90 days does it? 

3) If I am lucky enough to be given permission to stay longer, that does mean I can travel to other Schengen area countries during that time, right? Or am I restricted to staying in Germany? 

Would really appreciate any information or advice that can be offered. Thanks!


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

There is no visa category for "lifelong dreams" or any other that could possibly apply to you, other than working (IF you can find a job that no EU citizen can do - I suspect teaching English would not work) or marrying a German. Politely (or otherwise) asking for an exception will not help either.
Thus you are limited to the standard 90 days (out of every 6 months) Schengen tourist visa.


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hmmmm. There is a possibility that I could land a part time contract teaching English. For a few months at a local university (my German friend works there, has mentioned me to the person who hires the independent contractors to teach and was told, yes they would be interested).. Might that do the trick? Otherwise it wouldn't be enough to say enroll in a German language class to be considered a student?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I believe that you could apply for a student visa as a language student. 

In your situation I would consider contacting the nearest consulate and applying for a visa - you don't have to do it before leaving, as an American, but you can if you're concerned. If you demonstrate funds and health insurance to support yourself for a year, plus possibly a course enrollment if you go that route, you might be okay.


----------

